# Mr. Balto finished his RE today!



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep, he got 2 firsts and a second, with scores 97 95 and 92. Yeah, it was a weird day today. All the scores were low. 

So, Balto is UR01 Vajert Balto RE TT CGC.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

WOOO HOOO!! So proud of you and Balto, Carole. Keep up the great work. Going to go for your RAE now?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe next year for the RAE. Right now we are working on Novice Obedience and will keep working on it for the rest of the year, even if he manages to get his CD. 

I also want to get his agility training ramped up. I was thinking of starting BH work, but that might get put off.

Oh, and I think there's a new puppy in the works for October. I have two litters lined up. One is a laekenois, I'm 9th on that list. The other is a great Dutch Shepherd litter, and I'll have to do some traveling to UKC shows if that puppy happens. Both litters are in The Netherlands.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

that's great. you should do great in obedience too.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great job!!!! Rally is not a push over and can in fact be dfificult. So that is a pretty big brag!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks, All! 

We are definitely working hard on obedience!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Big Congratulations.. that's awesome.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Awesome scores! Congratulations!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

WOO HOO Balto! ( And Carole







)

But I must ask, WHERE'S the pics? I LOVE to see Balto pics!

ANd "congrats" on the new soon to be family member.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDBut I must ask, WHERE'S the pics? I LOVE to see Balto pics!


Well, this is the only photo I've taken lately, so it will have to do. I'm not liking my camera these days. I think it needs some kind of repair.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

And this one on the same day.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

No wonder everybody thinks Balto is a girl. You can't see anything down there!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats that is awesome!
Though I have to say that going for a RAE is tiring! LOL So many legs, so much money, lol. We have 2 more legs to go.


----------

